# EV new car prices in NZ



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's another question. If you wanted an electric car but didn't mind if it is a purchase or a conversion, at what price would you buy one and what do you think of prices for new ones in New Zealand so far?

A new electric car in the US costs:
i-MiEV: US$29,125 = NZ$38,630
Leaf: US$27,700 = NZ$36,750
http://www.torquenews.com/1079/electric-cars-available-now-and-those-you’ll-want-own

In New Zealand:
i-MiEV: NZ$59,990 (Mitsibushi website)
Leaf: NZ$69,990 (nbr story today)

Richard


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Richard

Why would I pay $70,000 for a Leaf when I could have a nice holiday somewhere - USA? Europe? and come back with one for half that?

It would take a bit of organizing but - there is a lot of money at stake

Remember I am a Scotsman -


----------



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

That is a massive price difference. Are Nissan and Mitsubishi still using Feb 2009 exchange rates when the NZ$1 was US$0.5? Do those US prices include the US rebates that they get for purchasing hybrid or EV vehicles? They definately arent going to sell many at all in NZ if they continue to have prices like that.

Ryan


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure what is going on here. The leaf is AU$51,500, 28,350GBP, or 3.76 million Japanese Yen in those markets. That is about NZ$66,500, NZ$58,300, NZ$62,300, respectively. The lines on the iMiEV are blurred a bit by there being a "M" and a "G" model which sell for 2.6 and 3.8 million Yen or NZ$43,000 and NZ$63,000 respectively. It is also priced at AU$48,800 or about NZ$63,000 in Australia. The size of the markets they are sold into is probably the determining factor in how thin a margin they will sell with. It means the USA gets the best deal as the world’s biggest consumer market even so those prices seem too cheap compared to everybody else. Its not a buy the car lease the battery deal is it?


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

A little research snows the article got it wrong. US$27,700 for the Leaf is after tax rebate. They don't call that a price they call it net value. Real MRRP is US$35,200 +$850 destination charge + tax title + License. Still about $20k cheaper than NZ. The iMiEV is US$29,975 + $850 destination charge + etc in the cheapest trim. Also about $20k cheaper than NZ. Then of course we pay GST on our cars which is included in our MRRP. This adds about NZ$9k to what we pay for these cars. Then there is our on road costs (first title + 1 years registration, etc). Probably another NZ$1k. True difference is probably under NZ$10k. The cars are due to be produced in The USA which will make them more tax efficient and quite probably even cheaper in that market in the future.


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

John said:


> A little research snows the article got it wrong. US$27,700 for the Leaf is after tax rebate. They don't call that a price they call it net value. Real MRRP is US$35,200 +$850 destination charge + tax title + License. Still about $20k cheaper than NZ. The iMiEV is US$29,975 + $850 destination charge + etc in the cheapest trim. Also about $20k cheaper than NZ. Then of course we pay GST on our cars which is included in our MRRP. This adds about NZ$9k to what we pay for these cars. Then there is our on road costs (first title + 1 years registration, etc). Probably another NZ$1k. True difference is probably under NZ$10k. The cars are due to be produced in The USA which will make them more tax efficient and quite probably even cheaper in that market in the future.


Ah. That explains a part of it. Still wondering why we're paying $10,000 more over here. And back to the other question. What would you (anybody) be willing to pay for a new one? 

Richard


----------

